# athearn manual needed



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi my friends.I just received a used athearn Alaska 4006 with DCC but not sound equipped and no manual.Can anyone help me with a manual?Heck,I couldn't shut it down cause I don't have a manual.Tried the internet but no luck.I'm new to HO .Some other small issues with it like running straight on a switch when it should be turning off to the right.Checked switch against other new one's and all seems ok.Thanks and hope all had a pleasant and safe holliday.See ya, jojoegen AKA "DOC"hwell:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Can you elucidate?
No sound, but DCC....I can't recall, but some Genesis engines came "Equipped with Quick Plug DCC technology".
For manuals (or "documentation") you need to know who made the decoder.
What do you mean you couldn't shut it down because you don't have a manual?
You sure it's DCC?
If it has a dummy plug, and you put it on full track power......that might explain it running off a turnout.

So, you need to know if it HAS a decoder, who made the decoder, then go to that companies website for full documentation.
On the derailment, based on the limited information, check the turnout horizontally, also, for humps or dips, check cross level, check trucks on loco for full freedom of movement.

Dave


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Dave and thanks for replying.I have a DCC by MRC that I am running It said on the tag DCC ,but no sound.It runs so I assume it is DCC .Is there a seperate sound decoder to add or should I have to get a decoder that has sound and runs the engine all in one?The manual I speak of is the one that comes with new trains and tell how to operate it with DC and DCc ,gives the DCC" F" function list etc.and lists the CV's what ever that is.I will check the track for the things listed by you.Trucks turn normal..The decoder inside is what ever it can with from the factory.Told ya ,I'm a novice at this new hobby of mine.Get to meet great people though.So what do you think my friend?DOC


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Then, just so I fully understand, you installed an MRC decoder into this locomotive, correct? If so, you need the MRC manual for setting the CV's and operating it.
You can obtain sound decoders, plug it in, add a speaker, and set it up using the manual for the specific decoder.
If I am reading the Athearn website correctly, they come equipped with a socket for DCC to plug into.
If it was my locomotive, I would be removing the shell and finding out exactly what was plugged into the socket.
There should be some kind of identification to allow you or us to steer you to the proper manual.

Now......you run DCC on your layout, correct?
You are able to operate this locomotive from the DCC handpiece, or not?
If the locomotive has a dummy board inserted into the socket, we need to know that.
It will be just a plain circuit board, possibly with a couple of components, that jumpers input to output.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

I did find this further information on the SD-70 from Athearn:

Equipped with Quick Plug DCC technology
DCC:Ready
SOUND:No

To me that says it has the socket (plug), NO decoder, NO sound from the factory.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Now I'm really confused.I thought u can't run an engine on DCC unless it has a decoder.I have an MRC DCC system with hand held controls.I did not install anything.but it runs.I did set the engine address to the number outside the engine and it worked so there must be a decoder to run right?I am also running an MTH Katey and a steamer with sound and they each came with a manual which shows their F functions which seem to be different and unique to each company .ie" F3 turns on and off the Katey but the F9 starts and stops the streamer.That's the manual I need.I don't know the F function to turn off the akaska engine..does that explain my newbie situation better?DOC


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Okay. The confusion I had was "Heck,I couldn't shut it down cause I don't have a manual.", which to me meant it was full-on track power running it away from you.

The bit from Athearn advertising I quoted shows these as "dcc ready", which means NO decoder from the factory, but READY to plug one in.

I see now you can address the loco, which does mean a decoder is in it, but which one is the question at this point

Since, near as I can tell, the Athearn units in question did NOT come with dcc installed, rather with the plug (or socket) to do so, and it's used...means someone installed a decoder (if it works from your handheld).
Now you need to determine which manufacturer's decoder is installed.
That means removing the shell and looking.

Once you know what is in the engine, I (or we) can direct you to the nearest source of documentation.

Make sense?

Dave


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

And, after a half-dozen hits on plug only, no decoder installed, I find this:
G64762 Alaska 4002, DCC and sound

No idea if it's factory or not. All the factory references I have found so far indicate dcc ready (plug or socket). One would tend to think if they are selling the unit with a decoder installed, they'd advertise the "features" of said decoder.

This should do it:
"SD70MAC, Third Series

A third series of Athearn's SD70NIAC is now available with the following features: Working Ditch Lights, Cab interior, Dynamically balanced skew wound armature and flywheels for smooth performance, installed scale profile Celcon handrails, directional Micro-Bulb head lights, each model detailed to match a specific prototype order, multi-part HTCRI or HCTRII truck side frames, and Genesis DCC Quick Plug technology for the easiest DCC installation possible for multifeature operation. The SD70MAC combines injection molded, die-cast, lost wax casting, photo-etched parts and new tooling. The following roadnames will be available: CSX YN2 #700 "The Spirit of Cumberland"; CSX 1'N2 #703 and #724; BNSF Heritage Il #8813, #8862, and #8930; Alaska #4006 "Spirit of Anchorage," #4011 "Spirit of Denali," and "Spirit of North Pole." The locomotive retails for $139.98."

Athearn Press Release.
http://www.hubhobbyshop.com/press16a.htm


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Doc,
Standard DCC non sound units do not do shut down. How would you shut it down????
You will need to either use a reader to find out what decoder is installed or pull the body off and see what decoder is inside.
You can get DCC decoders in function only, function and motor control, sound, sound and function control, and motor function and sound control.
There are different levels of quality of sound decoders.
Bottom of the pile would be MRC decoders, then digitrax, and QSI and soundtraxx.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Well,I guess I'll have to brave it and seperate the body and frame which reeeeealy makes me nervous .The front tab is already broken by the previous owner and I'm affraid to brake anymore since I never did it before.Any advise? I'll do it tomorrow.Talk to ya later guys and THANKS for the help so far. DOC


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Doc,
Pull the couplers and coupler pockets off first.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

ok,will do.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Scalecraft.Body is off and I have a digitrax sitting on top of the engine.On top of that is a smaller pc board hooked to a 9 wire connector .which is attached to the larger board.What do I have and what do I do my friend?The name digitrax has 2003 stamped under it.Probably the trademark date I assume.So do you want me to run around the block.?I will if u say so.I'm all ears.What do I have ?By the way,I purchased a tsunomi and speaker.I'm getting excited.Talk to me buddy! DOC. PS. NIMT,thanks for the info on the removal of the couplers.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

http://www.tonystrains.com/gallery/image/dec_digitrax_harness.jpg

You need to go through Tony's pages and find what you have, then we can search out documentation for it.

Dave


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

what is the smaller pcboard Don't worry about it and just remove both boardss?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2012)

Well, if that's what you have (or similar), you unplug the unit entirely, plug the Tsunami into the provided socket, as long as the pin numbers match. There are a couple of protocols.
If you bought it as fitting a Genesis, it will plug right in.
Dave


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

I'll try to download pic. but don't count on it working.so that u can see what I have.The small board has the connector ends The small board is pushed into this connector and this connector has 9 color wires coming out of it which are soldered into the big board.The big board looks like the new tsunomi.What is the small board for?Do I dicard both boards and just hook up the new large board by connecting all the seperate wires such as the pic-ups,speaker etc/? The large boards do not have a plug.There are seperate wires that are connected to tabs on the large board.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey scale,the smaller board says NCE on it.Does that mean anything.Could the smaller board ,which is connected to a 9 wire connector ,which is soldered to the big board be a dunny plug what ever that is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Pictures sure would be handy.
You have two board, piggybacked onto each other?
The description is not lodging properly at this end.
The Digitrax is sitting on top of the engine., By that I think you must mean motor.
On top of the Digitrax is a smaller board plugged into the 9-pin connector.
The NCE is connected to the Digitrax how?
All of this should go down to the Athearn harness and plug. Never cut any wires.
If you unplug this pile of decoders, do you end up with a 9-pin socket on wires that go down into the locomotive? Or a fixed socket on the locomotive?
Is there a speaker anywhere at all in this locomotive?
The only reason I can think for piggy-backing is if one is sound only, or, if one is blown up and the new one attached to the old one.
Take a look at these:
http://www.digitrax.com/products/sound-decoders/

Dave


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

do you have a speaker anywhere at all?
Dave


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What you are looking at is probably a AT adapter board.
If you want to put sound in it, pull the adapter board out and replace it with a Soundtraxx AT-1000 board.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is a pic of a pair of AT adapter Boards


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

The Athearn Adaptor Board is hard-wired to the loco.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

If I recall, thinking back, the AT-1000 boards are designed for use where lighting boards are factory installed, with no provision for a dcc socket.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

The lighting dcc adaptor board (bottom) is made for Athearn by Digitrax. Leave it alone. 
Dave


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi my friends,OH,OH OH, I think I got it now.The EMD 710 board has it all.No piggy back connectors .I removed the wires (4 0n each end) and connected them as per the old one digitrax(4 pick up wires and 4 headlight and rear light wires) total is 8 connections on the ends of the board.Found the red and black wire from motor and hooked them up BLK to M- on board and red to M+ tab on board.NOW,I have 2 ditch lights left to hook up.One wire from each ditch light is twisted together yielding to two remaining connections to be made .I have 4 remaining tabs left with no wires on it so lets call them FX6 tabs 16 & 15 and FX5 tabs 14&13.The instructions show the wires from one light going to tab 16 and 15 aaaaand the other light going to 14 & 13 tabs respectively.How do I hook them up to be alternating or maybe how to hook them up first ,test loco and deal with alt. ditch lights after testing just to be sure all works.I'm sorry to be so dense ,I'm very mechanically inclined but new things like this kills me.Good thing I have friends like all of youzz to help.Look forward to the answer.See ya. DOC


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is what my tsunomi looks like http://store.sbs4dcc.com/images/view.aspx?productId=256 Be right back with the instructions pic that came with the package.Don't go away.DOC


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Probably would have helped if you'd opened the Tsunami before we started this. Had it been a 9-wire, yeah, but we didn't even have a part number.


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.mrdccu.com/graphics/jpg/TSU-GN1000Instructions.jpg Here are the instructions and pics. Come on scales,don't be mad at me.I'm only a 75 year old child.There are alot of things I should have done before and getting RICH is one of them lol. So, what do ya think?Ya not really mad at me r ya?


----------



## jojoegen (Sep 5, 2012)

Well,all wires attached,speaker on checked all hook ups,turned it on ,have engine start up sound and nothing else.Guess this just is'nt my up of tea.Thanks guys anyway.DOC


----------

